# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 3



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03  2nd scan 17/03   

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Struthie ES/DIVF  Testing 24/03     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
vicmc 1st ES/IVF Stimming 09/03 EC 20/03 ET 23/03    

xxmissnawty ES/IVF Stimming 14/03 Scan 22/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02 scan 24/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVFApril  

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF D/R 26/03 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

sweetkitty 1st ES/ICSI    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   follow up appt 07/04 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well. Me post I'm afraid!

I did a pregnancy test this morning & got a   I am totally in shock and pretty much refusing to believe it. I've had every single AF sign and symptom - cramps, spots, wind (an unfortunate, but common symptom for me  ) and I just cant believe I'm pg. I'd written in my diary that I was convinced it hadn't worked and DH and I were planning our next cycle. I even had a glass of Champagne on Saturday night, I was so convinced. I phoned my clinic who've said I should be cautiously optimistic and have booked me in for a scan on 12 April. I'm off to the chemist to buy a load of HPT's, just to be sure.

Thanks everyone for your messages, you've been great. Best of luck!!

Love, Gorgelocks


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thats fab news Gorgelocks
Huge congratulations to you  with getting a , you must be on


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrat Gorgelocks I am so pleased for you....

Had my scan today and i have produced 12 follies and got to go back weds...

Jayne


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jayne, thats fab news on the follies front hope they continue to do well. Grow follies grow.

I am so glad that chit chat part 3 has started off with some good news, it is so uplifting to hear good news. 

Vicmic - hope ec went well for you today hunni 

I got a day off today just slobbing about, willing the phone to ring, going food shopping with dh soon oh what fun that'll be he never lets me buy anything nice   you know all the good on the lips bad for the hips stuff like choccy,cakes trifles, ooohhh i so fancy a chocolate trifle    , but must be good so fruit it is.  
Got another day off tomorrow so will be back then to catch up properly.

Love to all my egg share friends 
Kay x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Gorgelocks-fantastic news hunny     well done  

Jayne-well done on the follies sweetie     good luck

Fuzzier- Oh I am blobbing today too even though I have got loads to do  

Thanks all of you for your af dances for me,Its worked         I have got a scan on fri as long as I have stopped bleeding and should hopefully start stimming after that

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies!!!!!!!!!!!

Gorgelocks     on the 
fantastic news u and dh must be on  

Jayne Fab news on the follies  for wednesdays scan   

Kelly ....... yay for AF ariving
 for fridays baseline hope that u can start stimming really soon

Struthie hope that the  is going smoothly

Fuzzier any calls hun

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

gorgelocks-weldone hunni.i am so pleased for you.see it just goes to show that all these symptons are so tricky as you just never know til the day really.wishing you a happy and healthy pg hunni.lol.xxx.  

xmissnawty-weldone on the follies hunni.how many eggs do you need to sharesounds like all is going well for you.goodluck for next scan hunni.lol.xxx.  

i hope everyone is well.time is going so quickly at the mo and may should be here before i know it.just waiting for clinic to send me my regime with all my dates on now.cant wait to get going again.hope to chat with you all soon.takecare.lol.xxx.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

yayyyyy!  well done on your BFP Gorgelocks!!!!!

Not long now still I start on DR's, starting Sunday!  ahhhhhhh!  anyone starting around the same time?

Helen xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Gorgelocks thats fab news!

Kelly good luck with the scan mate.

Well two days to go for me,going for a blood test Thursday 9am,haven't a clue either way,will let you know when I do.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Struthie

 for ur Blood test on thursday  for another 

thinking of u sweetie

Helen fantastic to hear that ur starting down regging on sunday  

Kelly hope that u can move on after ur scan on friday 

Tweetie lovely to hear from u

Jayne  for ur follie scan tomorrow

Fuzzier any news yet 

Love to anyone i have missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I'm afraid I've rather loast track of everyone on here but congrats to georglocks!!  Well done!!

We've booked a follow up appointment for 7th April. Its give us a couple of weeks to have think about ehat to do next and also because we go on holiday the following week so we can have some post appointment thinking time.

Hi to everyone and best of luck to you all.  I'll try not to be so rubbishat checking the boards and will do some personals later!

take care,

Tracy xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies, bit of a me post i'm afraid

I GOT THE PHONE CALL.  I  will be having my d/r jab on the 3rd April and if all goes well with d/r start stimms on day 6 of AF, ec possibly on 24th April with et on 27th if all goes to plan that is, that means my birthday would fall on day 12 of 2ww, what a lovely birthday pressy a bfp would be. Oooh i'm so excited.

Hope everyones ok.

Love and best wishes to all my egg share friends
Kay x


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations Gorgelock!!!!!!!! bet you are over the moon - always nice to hear a positive result - just take it easy now and enjoy your pregnancy.

I had my egg collection on Monday 20th - got 14 eggs so 7 each for me and donor.  Got the call yesterday to say that three have fertilised and am going back at 2.40 today to have the best two put back.  Am soooooo nervous for me and also for the lady I am sharing with - I really really hope she has had some success, cant imagine what it must be like to have to be dependent on someone else.  Am sending her lots of   .  Due to do pregnancy test on 5ht April.  

Just a question though -is it normal to still feel really bloated and sore two days after egg collection.  I feel really tender still and sometimes is hurts to walk.  The clinic told me to drink lots of water to get rid of the hormones that would still be inside me and this would help to make sure the follicles didnt "fill back up".  Is this soreness normal?

Sorry for the me post xxxxx
Nicki


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all 
Just come back from scan and have 18 follies...2 at 23mm and rest above 18mm no wonder feel like I'm gonna burst...
Having EC on Friday at 10.30  
I`m so excited but also scared...
Well done nicki sending u loads of  ...


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello everyone       yep as you can see i'm a wee bit excited at the mo cause i never thought i'd get this far.

Good news with the follies Jayne, hope that your ec produces an egg-cellent result for you  

Nicki - hope your et went well today now for the  

Kelly - hope your scan on friday goes well, my clinic say they want to see me whether still AFing or not on day 5 (not 6 as i said yesterday was so excited got all muddled up)

Struthie - best of luck with your blood test tomorrow    

Tweetie good to hear from you hope alls well with you hun,May will be here before you know it.

Emily - thank you for all your hard work keeping track of us all i have enough trouble just posting   

Phoned my gp today to book appointment for d/r jab and i started to cry on the phone cos i am so happy that i can finally cycle but now feel really  

Got to go to work now they are gonna think i've lost the plot or something cos i'm grinning like a cheshire cat 

Kay x


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone.  

I'm looking into egg-share at the London Women's Clinic in Cardiff, South Wales, at the moment.

I've been diagnosed with mild endo, adhesions and an ovarian cyst, while my partner has a low sperm count (13mil per ml).  I had also been trying for a baby with my ex-husband for quite a few years without success.  At our last consultation at CARU (Cardiff Assisted Reproduction Unit), our consultant started talking about IVF, he said he is not entirely sure what our problem is, it may be that as we both have slight fertility issues, the combined effect is making conception impossible for us.

Unfortunately, we are not in any position to pay the £3000+ fees for private IVF treatment.

I'll be 35 in December so will need to take any action regarding egg share now.  I'm a little nervous.  Even though the IVF treatment is free, the consultation fees, drug packages etc are still very expensive and I am worried my DF will simply say we can't afford it - and also that he my be uncomfortable with the idea of me donating my eggs.  I'm just afriad that our one "go" at NHS IVF may well be unsuccessful (We'll have a long wait for it anyhow and I'm not getting any younger!) and where will we go from there?  I'm trying to find any other avenues that may be open to people who have been cursed with infertility but don't have huge bank balances or rich and generous families!  It disgusts me that it is all so mercenary and comes down to money.

I'm really not sure how good a plan egg-share is, or even if we will be able to pay for the consultation fees, drug packages etc, I just need to look into it to see whether it might be a possiblity . . .


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
nedwards ES/IVF  testing 05/04        

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF  Testing 08/04     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
vicmc 1st ES/IVF Stimming 09/03 EC 20/03 ET 23/03    

Kellydallard ES/IVF Stims 25/03 scan 30/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF D/R 14/03 Baseline 03/04     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 26/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVFApril D/R 03/04 EC 24/04 ET 27/07  

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

sweetkitty 1st ES/ICSI D/R 27/03    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   follow up appt 07/04 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

struthie ES/DIVF March   follow up appt 29/03   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Nicki wishing u lots of  for the    

Struthie wishing u lots of  for the test tomorrow    

Fuzzier fab news honey!!!!
What injection are u having to down reg with

Shazia janey and gorgelocks hope all is ok with out mummies to be

Vic  for ET tomorrow and for the 

Jayne  for EC on friday

welcome ladymoonlight

Tweetie how r u hun

Love to everyone i missed

Emilyxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya lovely ladies

Emily - drug for d/r is one called Prostap it's a one jab d/r drug that can be given on day 21 of cycle or day 2 of af, i'm having mine on day 21. Then i have to go to clinic for baseline scan on day 5 of af/cycle and if all is well will start stimming that day with Gonal F - have no idea on dosage. My trigger shot is going to be Ovitrelle but again no idea on dosage. I am also having my injection training on same day as d/r jab  ..... doesn't help being needle phobic.

Struthie - thinking of you hunni fingers crossed that it's a  

Vic - heres wishing you a smoooth et today

Welcome to ladymooonlight. 

Love to anyone i've missed

Anyone know of any protein rich foods, i can only eat cod and prawns on the seafood front
and dh thinks i should be able to get all my protein from my diet. I know i need 75g of protein a day at least and that a chicken breast has 25g but i just don't think i could eat that many before i got sick of them, any knowledge would be most gratefully appreciated.

Anyway got to go get ready for work 

Kay x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 
Was a bfn for us,will be back soon xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

So sorry Struthie.  Its horrible isnt it.

Thanks for updating the list Emily.  Its nice to see our follow up appointment on there - gives us hope.  

Hi to everyone else,

T xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

struthie

So sorry to hear about ur result

My thoughts are with you and ur dh

sending u a big 

Emilyxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaawww Struthie hunni so sorry  , have been following your 2ww diary don't be so hard on yourself your not a bit fat failure it just didn't work this time.

Jayne   with ec today

Kelly   with your scan today

Vic  hope et went well yesterday, 

Nicki how you feeling hun, hope your bloatedness and soreness has started to ease

Love to everyone 

Kayx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

I know I have said the same on the other thread,but just wanted to say I am so sorry that you got a BFN hunny   Thinking of you loads


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well only just got back from the clinic,appointment for scan and bloods was at 10:30,it was sssooo busy though,Michael bless him didnt go to bed this morning and came with me fell asleep in the waiting room so I think we will try and book him the night off before we go next time,but hey thats what you get for working nights.

Well the scan showed lining at 5.5mm and from the way the sonographer was talking thats fine,she said around 5 is perfect,so we got abit excited thinking we can crack on with stimming while we waited an hour to see a follow up nurse,but when we went in to see her she said we would have to call later and see what they decide from my blood test results as they might not accept it being 5.5mm,they want it nearer 5mm    If they tell me its not good enough later then I have got to go all the way back and pick up tablets to bring on yet another bleed which could take another 2 + weeks,so I am really not looking forward to that phine call later    Just really hope that they say it will be fine so we can start stimming  

Sorry for the me me post,got Olivers party after school too so not much time to post,

Love to all    thanks for the good luck wishes

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry its me again,clinic are happy for us to start stimming


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fab news Kelly that u can start stimming!!!

Let me know when ur starting and i can shift u up the list!!!

Emilyxx

PS hope Olivers party goes well


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Gorgelocks huge congrats on ur BFP!!!!!! Well done sweetie, fingers crossed for ur scan date xxx

Struthie so sorry sweetpea, you've really been through it and was so hoping this was ur time, lots of love to you.

Kelly  HURRAH!!!!!!!!!! Hope Oli has a fab party


My scan went fine, bubs is top of the scale for size - all of 2cm!!! Feeling fine now but still dog tired as is expected.

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Shazia- cracking news hunny,so chuffed for you!!

Emily-thanks hunny   will start stimming tomorrow 

Love to all


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya everyone am so bad t keeping up on the boards
congrats to the ladies with BFP's 
and massive hugs to the ladies wi didnt.
Am day 11 of downregging baseline scan 3rd april having killer headaches and i ache like i have the flu, will try and keep up to date with everyone
good luck everyone
lol
lou xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

ladies

Lou sorry hear that your suffering with headaches and flu like aches hope it passes soon  

Kelly hope Olivers party went well   with stimming must have been a huge relief to get given the go ahead

Shazia  glad to hear that all is well with bubs, 

Can someone tell me when i have to start drinking all the water, is it from when i start to d/r or when i start to stimm or should i be drinking it already ?

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi everybody 
Well EC yesterday went well produced 12 eggs..6 for me and 6 for other lady..
Got told we would receive a phone call today between 9.30- 10.30 to tell us how many have fertilised..
Phone rang at 9.30 and we were told only 2 had fertilised and we had to get to the clinic today to have them transfered..I was so worried cried all the way there and  a journey of what would normally be 1.5 hours took 45 Min's... 
The nurse informed us that with just 2 they would rather get them back in the body than i a dish...
The other 4 were immature and the sperm disintergrated them...As DH is calling them supersperm...
So i am on my 2WW trying to relax and trying not to think about it...

Well speak soon 
Jayne


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jayne,

it only takes one hunny,stay posotive,there is no reason why it wont work                  

Kay-where abouts in Cornwall are you?? I love it there

Lou-sorry to hear your suffering chick,I found that drinking shed loads of water helped me,good luck sweetie.

Hope your all having a good weekend

Well I start my stimms today,any advice for stimming eg what to avois etc

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

Sorry not posted for a while! well I've just started on that roller coaster tonight! had 1st DR injection... went fine though, dh done a fab job! put it in my belly s it's well cushioned there and hardly felt a thing. Got a list of tips for success that we had on another site that I thought I would share;

please note there are no guarentee 
that any of these tips will make any difference to your 
final outcome, but lets face it - anything is worth a 
try!!!!

* No Caffeine (De Caf stuff should be fine) and No 
alcohol.
No Chocolate as well as this has caffeine in (white 
chocolate is said to have none, so thats a good 
alternative for chocoholics.

* Take Aspirin 75mg from start of D'regs. One a day up 
until HCG injection to mature your eggs. Restart 
Aspirin the day after ET right up until test date. If 
you are PG carry on taking Aspirin until 12th week of 
pregnancy. Stop taking if AF arrives. (75mg 
dispersible 
Aspirin from Boots) - 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/329464.stm Before doing this though, please have a look at this research too;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3148861.stm
***Please note FF do not recommend that you take unprescribed medicines of any kind, without first seeking the opinion of your GP or Consultant***

* Winnie the pooh socks for ET (will make Doctors 
smile and give you extra luck)

* Lay down for a bit after ET if you can

* Do Drink at least 2 litres of water/ squash/ fruit 
juice a day throughout the whole cycle. This 
keeps your body hydrated and helps grow healthy 
follicles and eggs. Also drink lots of milk (good 
for the calcium.

* Drink either pineapple juice or grapefruit juice 
during cycle to help with implantation.

* Brazil nut a day (for the selenium).

* Accupuncture / Hypnotism is said to help during a 
cycle. see www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?
option=com_content&task=view&id=5&Itemid=1 (copy and 
paste)

* DON'T Use anything perfumed at all on day of ET - NO 
deodorants/ shower gel/ hair spray/ body 
spray/perfume. 
This includes your DH too! Strong odours can kill off 
embryos during ET.

* cyclogest rectally rather than vaginally. It is 
supposed to also be a lot less messy this way.

* Take Nelsons Arnica an hour before EC and then every 
hour after that same day. This helps internal swelling 
and bruising.

* After EC if you are in any pain you can take 
PARACETAMOL 2 tablets every 4 hours. You must ring you 
clinic if you feel unwell and have a temperature.

* No baths for a few days after ET (showers are fine 
though).

* Most ladies take some kind of pregnancy / pre 
pregnancy vitamin too during their IVF cycles such 
as 'pregnacare', most important as it has folic acid 
in... The make of these are not important though, so 
you dont have to buy the most expensive ones.

* For men, a good vitamin which has a lot of things in 
for healthy sperm is a vitamin called 'Wellman', you 
can get these in Boots, Superdrug etc.

I'm personally finding chocolate really hard to give up! I had a little bit of my ds easter egg today but will have to build up some will power, especially as it's getting closer to Easter!

Anyway, hope everyone is well! hoep to post more now!

Helen xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya, hope you all remembered to put your clocks forward

Jayne - fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of     during your 2ww

Kelly - i live about a mile from Penzance in a village called Heamoor and about 10 miles from Lands End. Its a nice not so little village and we have two corner shops, a fish and chip shop, a bakers, a pub and a british legion. We also have a pre-school, a primary school, a secondary school and a scouts/guides. I love living here, we are apparently the only county where you have to travel it's entire length to get out so is a bit of a pain in that respect.

Helen - thanks for the tips hun, will be looking for funny socks now, i have scooby doo and little miss naughty socks   but no winnie the pooh ones   . Good luck with d/r when do you go for baseline scan?

Love to all my lovely egg share friends.

Kay x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kay,

Yes, I remembered to put my clocks forward!  feel so tired today though, I'm sure that hour less really does make a difference...

Not too sure when I have my baseline scan yet, I have to phone my clinic when I get my period and I think they arrange it for sometime about 4 days after that...  If my calculations are right, I might be having EC / ET around Easter and I'm a bit worried about what the clinic will be doing around this time....  I don't want to have EC early or late, just to fit in with their schedule and therefore have crap eggs!  I'll have to ask them when I next speak to them. 
Also, i found out last week that I am entitled to find out whether it had worked for the other lady when I egg shared before (was told the week before that I can't as law was different then) so, after a lot of thinking, I'm going to ask at the next opportunity...  I think it's best to know things like this, so I can prepare for almost 16 years time if necessary.  Will also give me an indictation as to whether my eggs were any good... saying that, they can't have been that bad for me to have my ds.

Anyway..... hope everyone is well!  seems to have got quiet on here again.

Helen x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 
Well we have a follow up appointment on Wednesday hoping to start again as soon as we can.
Will let you know what the boss says,love to all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Struthie-loads of luck for you appointment hunny    

Helen-hope your af shows soon so you can book your scan  how long ago was it that you shared if you dont mind me asking?? I was told by my clinic you can find out a year after you have shared.

Kay-I am dead jealous,me and dh would love to live in Cornwall,we holiday there all the time,there is no way I could leave my family though  suppose I will just have to manage with the holidays  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

I done egg sharing when i got pg with my ds, so that was in 2003, so quite a while ago... the law was different then and basically you were totally anonymous to any genetic children born as a result, and all they would have been able to find out about you is non identifying information when they turn 18....  however, as I'm doing it again now, I am in effect re registering, so if it did work when I egg shared before, they will be able now to find out who i am etc when they turn 18....  also I am now allowed to find out if it did work or not, where as before they weren't allowed to tell me.... all very confusing I know!

Struthie - Best of luck for your appt and for starting again!  hopefully this time will be the time 

Helen

p.s. has anyone found these DR's make you want to be more active with your dh's  I would have thought being sent into a temp menopause would make you not very active iykwim, but it seems to be doing the opposite to me!  think I'm going to be a rampant menopausal woman when I get older ;-)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Helen,

Thats good then that you can find out,are you looking forward to it?? Its lovely to know someone out there could have a little miracle just like your own 

Had to laugh at your post  must admit at the start of my d/r I was more active   but that soon wore off,so make the most of it  Dont know what came over me last night,I was really in the mood  so stimms is good for me 

Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

Yes i am looking forward to finding out!  guess it's something that i've always wondered about, not that it would make any difference, but one of those things that i think are nice to know... hope it did work for them as when I had EC I got a massive bunch of flowers and a thank you card from them (anonymously of course), but it did make me realise that they did appreciate what I was doing which made doing it better iykwim.....

Ohhh I'm looking forward to stims now ;-)

wont be long for you now!

Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
nedwards ES/IVF  testing 05/04        

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF  Testing 08/04     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
vicmc 1st ES/IVF Stimming 09/03 EC 20/03 ET 23/03    

Kellydallard ES/IVF Stims 25/03 scan 30/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF D/R 14/03 Baseline 03/04     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 26/03    

Sweet Kitty ES/ICSI D/R 27/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVFApril D/R 03/04 EC 24/04 ET 27/04  

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring D/R 24/04 EC 22/05    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   follow up appt 07/04 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

sos 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya,

Struthie best of luck for your appointment hunni

Sweetkitty good luck with d/r

Helen - are your d/rs a daily sniff or stab or was it a one off stab ? i gotta have a one off stab - can't wait to start them if 'being more active' is one of the side effects, he he

Kelly - i like it here, near to beaches and countryside, it's only drawback is geographical.
If i could live anywhere it would have to be Alton Towers Splash Landings Hotel, i love it there and go at least once a year  , failing that just outside Bristol i worked there for a while on a tv program... all that retail therapy.... heaven 

Mancgal - i know you said you were leaving us hunni but if you do read this i do hope that you are ok  

Lou - are you feeling better? 

Nicki and Jayne - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too  

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls ... well its the  1st day of the stabs... feel ok at the mo... had trouble with the needle couldnt get the damme thing in lol .. but went in the end ... not like the other stabs  ..  well soon i will be this mad woman so beware.. lmao
hope everyone is fine ... xxx good luck everyone ..


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Good luck Sweet kitty - Don't worry I'm sure someone will send you a white van to take you away if you get too mad!  lol  I found being on the pill agony for me!  sends me completely loopy within a few hours of taking it.

Fuzzier - I'm just on a once daily injection at the moment..  My clinic was going to get me to sniff but I used injections last time when I had my ds, and wanted to keep the cycle as close as possible to that one, in the hope it will bring me good luck again.

Helen xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Helen, 
I reckon i'll be needing the men in white coats in their little white van cos it seems to me i'm getting the whole d/r dose in one single shot    , i think it must be similar to the contraception injection my sister used to have as she had that monthly and she used to go   on that. I keep apologising in advance to my dh should i become this raging hormonal woman and his reply was ' no difference there then',   

Sweetkitty - i am such a woos that i cant even do a finger prick for a blood sugar test so i am taking my dh to my jabbing lessons so that he can learn to stab me too in case i can't do it myself, i reckon he'll secretly enjoy it. 

Kay x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello girls.sorry it has been a while but i now have my dates confirmed and thought i would let you all know.i have ec scheduled for the 22nd may.which means my dr will be the 24th april where i have a one off injection of prostap(hooray)not the fiasco of last time with the synarel spray.i am so glad that they have realised now that prostap works just fine for me.so getting excited now,as the time is flying by so quickly and i know it will be here so soon.

emily-hi hunni how are youi am fine thanks hunni.took a wee while away from ff,but am back now and posting again.hope you are well hunni.what are you dates for txgoodluck.lol.xxx.

fuzzier-i take it you are having prostap aswell hunni.i have had it several times now and with everytime i had a different reaction to it regards hormones and emotions.so yet to see what happens this time.goodluck hunni.lol.xxx.

sweetkitty-goodluck hunni.i take it you are dr with injections or are you on stimms already hunni.hope they are going ok for you.lol.xxxxx.

there are lots of you that i havent put personals for this time and i promise to catch up soon with you all.take care and goodluck to you all.lol.xxxx.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Tweetie, i am having prostap . . . not sure what to expect . . . not sure i want to know either   

Sweetkitty - hope your 2nd jab went better than the 1st 

Hope everyone else is ok

Love to everyone 

Kay x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All  hope eveybody is ok..
Well 2ww is going fairly fast...feeling sick and emotional...also have mild OHSS which didnt have when taking drugs oh fun...
Sending everyone    
Luv  Jayne


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Right back at ya Jayne           

Will pop on tomorrow to let you all know what they say at the scan  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kelly - Good luck for the scan...

jayne - Best of luck for testing... won't be long now!  hope the OHSS goes away as well!  

Tweetie - Not long for you now either!  time will fly by.

Hi to everyone else!  I called up my clinic today as af came visting last night and i was expecting to be called in either fri or Monday for my first scan, but for some reason I'm not going in until a week on Friday!  so I got ages on DR's this time :-(  In a way it's good as it should mean that EC / ET won't fall over the Easter BH's so I won't be worrying about having it to fit them rather than me!
Also, had some sad news today.... I asked if it had worked for my recipient last time and I've been told that it appears it didn't!  (though the nurse didn't sound too sure?)  anyway, feel very sad for my recipient as they had wasted lots of money and no doubt waiting a long time for my eggs, only for them not to work, and whilst i was all happy that I was pg with my son, she must have been very sad and upset that it didn't work for her :-(.  It's just so unfair that it doesn't work for everyone....
I'm also wondering now if my eggs aren't that good, but then I guess if they weren't that good, my ds wouldn't be here? least I know now anyway.

On a kind of brighter note, I've got to do my own injection tonight as dh is working, and I've never done it before so I'm just hoping it goes ok!  My dh does it so well!!!

Helen xx


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

do to start dr egg share ivf 03/04 hopefully sos x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies, 

Jayne hunni hope that nasty ohss clears up soon for you, glad to hear that your 2ww is passing quickly  

Kelly good luck with your scan  

Helen -aaawww hunni  bless you, think I'd feel sad for my recipient too, but theres obviously nothing wrong with your eggs you got a ds to prove it. Hope you managed to do your injection ok 

Lou hope your felling better

Nedwards hope your doing ok on your 2ww  

Emily -just noticed on the list that you got me down for et on 27/07  (July)when it should be 27/04 (April) . . . do you know something i don't   

Hope our mummies to be and their little beanies are doing well

Welcome to Sos, good luck with your tx hun

As for me i have my 6 week follow up with the surgeon today hope to be given the a.o.k. to resume normal activities. 

Love to anyone I've missed

Kay x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

This is a goodbye!
I'm not egg hsaring again - con said not to as last cycle was such a struggle,its a bummer as I felt pleased with myself that we did it,and also when we try again we need to find another 2k.

But we will try again in May,so not long to wait.
Love and luck to you all,I will drop in from time to time xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

struthie-aww hunni.sad to see you go from here.but glad to see all is not ended and that you will be going again soon even if it isnt sharing.goodluck to you hunni and hope to see a bfp coming your way soon.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya everyone
Struthie am so sorry hun what a mare for u fingers crossed for May not long to wait really.
Hope all are well good luck ladies that have moved over the 2ww it seems ages away b4 i get there !!!
Still getting the headaches but not as bad and had a fab session of reflexology yesterday felt so + afterwards am hoping for another session week after next she away on holidays (how rude !!!!)  
Any of u ladies used menogon never had it b4 always used other stuff doesnt seem many use it mainly menopur or puragon so am a little  
I would try and do personals but i seem to have a rather large empty space where my brain used to be !!  
massive hugs to u all (((((((((((((((((((((  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
lol
lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning ladies

Struthie so sorry to read that ur leaving us, altho i really hope to see u around the boards wishing u all the best for May, so wishing a  for u in the summer!!

Tweetie lovely to see u posting

Lou i havent used menogon so cant help there

Shzia, Janey and Gorgelocks hope all is ok with u and the bumps!

vic i hope that the ET went well and the  is going smoothly!

Kelly hope that ur stims scan has gone well today

Lou. Helen and sweetkitty hope that the d/r is going well

Lou have u tried 4head for the headaches my mum got me one and it does help so long as theres no hair where u got the ache!!

nedwards and Jayne hope that the  are going ok
Jayne hope the OHSS eases off soon!

Fuzzier regarding ur injection dont worry hun the side effects will come gradually, as the injection normally lasts for 28 days, i am on a similar one to it but not to down reg should i say!

I had my injection exactly a week ago and so far no real side effects!

Its affected my memory and my brain as u can see and i have amended ur ec date  ooops!!

Love to everyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
nedwards ES/IVF  testing 05/04        

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF  Testing 08/04     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
vicmc 1st ES/IVF Stimming 09/03 EC 20/03 ET 23/03    

Kellydallard ES/IVF Stims 25/03 scan 03/04    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF D/R 14/03 Baseline 03/04     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 26/03    

Sweet Kitty ES/ICSI D/R 27/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVFApril D/R 03/04 EC 24/04 ET 27/04  

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring D/R 24/04 EC 22/05    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   follow up appt 07/04 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

sos 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi again

My posts are like buses!

None for a while then several all at the same time!!

I just popped back to say

Welcome to sos!!!!!

We chatted in chat last night

Hope ur finding ur way around ok, any probs just shout!

Best of luck with ur treatment

Emilyxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie,


Well scan went well,I have got 7 follies ranging from 9mm to 13mm and there are 8 other little ones that will hopefully have a growing spurt    cos otherwise I wont have enough for egg sharing(need 8 )so things are a bit tense.Lining is 9.6mm.I have got to call the clinic later this afternoon for my blood results and for them to tell me when my next scan is and what to do drug wise.Looks like e/c will be on Tue/wed next week     so scared. Will pop back later when I know more,thanks again for all your support   

Kelly x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

great news hun .. you will be fine .. good luck ... how are you feeling on stimms, you ok .. im on day4 dr inj .. not gone mad yet lol ..


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Great news on the follies Kelly    grow follies grow   

Hope your d/r is going ok Sweetkitty, louf and helen

Jayne and Nedwards hope your 2ww is driving you    
Jayne hope your ohss is easing

Sos - we start d/r on the same day, how are you d/r sniffing stabbing or one off jab?
i'm having the one off jab

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Morning everyone

Thanks to everyone who has posted wishing me luck with my 2WW.  Feel so low today - spent all last night crying for some reason and then to make it worse I started spotting this morning - practically given up hope that it has worked.  

DH has been fantastic - he said that it could be implantation or that one embryo hasnt worked but me being me watched Baby Doctors on cable the other day and a woman had a bleed at 9 days and it didnt work for her so I have practically written it off.  My beautiful daughter came into the bathroom this morning cause she heard me crying and gave me the biggest hug and kiss - which then made me worse - she is so beautiful and special and I feel guilty for longing for another child when I have her - I feel like having one child chould be enough but it just isnt.

Had to come into work today otherwise I would have driven myself mad all day watching bloody discovery health and all the baby programmes on cable - why do we do this to ourselves.  Am phoning the hospital at 9am when it opens to see what they say.

I am so sorry for the me post but I just really needed to rant!!!!!!!
Have lots of hellos and messages for everyone that I wanted to post this morning.  Big hello to Kellydallard, xmissnawtyx, sthrutie, fuzzier and anyone else I have missed, will try and post all the responses to everyones posts later today after I have phoned the hopsital.
Nicki xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Great news on the follies kelly grow grow !!
nedwards hope the hospital can put your mind at rest i know lots of ladies that have had spotting and gone on to have a + and then a bouncing healthy bubs, i know i can say dtry not to worry but i know u will. ((((massive hugs)))

Hope everyone else is ok this morning i cant stop bl**dy sneezing today and my dh thinks he may have a bl**dy urine infection like we need this at the moment NOT  
right am off as this sneezing is doing my head in
lol
lou xx


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi - have phoned the hospital and spoke to the lady that put my embryos back.  She said that basically (and she was very nice about it) there is nothing I can do and if it develops into a full period then obviously the cycle hasnt worked but I still need to do my pregnancy test on wednesday.

She said that lots of women have spotting when there period would normally be due but it probably didnt look like good news.  I know she is only being honest but I really wanted some magical cure and solution!!!!!! (if you know what I mean).  Anyway enough moaning and back to work.

Big hellos to everyone.
Nicki xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi everybody
Has anyone had or known any1 to have OHSS after ET..How long does it last for...
Its 6 days after ET and still feeling sick...drinking so much water i have moved it the loo..
Jayne


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,


Nothing much from me,got abit paranoid today as all the discomfort in my tummy had practically gone and I have been having quite alot of egg white discharge(sorry tmi) called the clinic and they said its totally normal and not to panic and to still go in for scan in the morning,so dramam over I hope,getting anxious about the scan tomorrow,I really do want to egg share so I hope the little ones have had a growth spurt

Thanks for all your good luck wishes  could not do this without you lot!!


Struthie- glad your cons appointment went well hunny,dont worry about not being able to egg share again,sounds like your cons are looking after you,really hoping it s your last go    

Jayne-I know someone on the IUI turned IVF thread that got OHSS after EC,She had to stay in hospital a few days.I would say if you are unsure call your clinic hunny.

Nedwards-was thinking about you the other day!!Please try to stay posotive sweeite,wishing you loads of luck for testing     

Emily,kay,fuzzier,Lou,kitty hope you are all ok??Have a fab weekend.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry for no personals,feeling really poop,got a really bad cold and cant take anything for it,feeling really icky .

Scan showed that there were 9 good size follies and 5 more in the making,got to go for another scan on Monday.Feeling really low at the mo,I should be feeling posotive cos of the good response,just want to get it all done with,not coping with it all as well as I thought I would 

Sorry for the me post,will be back after scan on Monday


Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

(((((((kelly)))))))  sorry your feeling poop!  your perfectly entitled to an off day!  sounds like your have plenty of eggs to share though!!!  chin up girl, your be fine 

Helen xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

hope u soon feel better Kelly...Its brilliant news re the follies...Stay warm and drink lots.

Jayne
xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kelly-just wanted to say goodluck with scan today.hope those follies have had a spurt on over the weekend.lol.xxx.  

xmissnawty-how are you hunni??lol.xx

fluffyhelen-how are you hunni??.lol.xx.

sorry not many personals but will be back later to do some.lol.xxx.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies
hope all are well
i had my baseline scan today and have foud a cyst on my left overy and the lining is still 10 mm coz of it   so had to have a hcg injection to help disperce it and to reduce lining and carry on downregging for another week back for another scan next monday   am so fed up why cant things just go to plan for once in my life. And all i have to look forward to is severe stomach cramps and a heavier   OH THE JOY !!!!!
massive hugs to everyone special one to Kelly for today
lol
Lou xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaaaaw Lou hunni sorry to hear about the cyst, hope you get a better esult at your scan next week 

Kelly hope your scan went well today and showed that there were lots of lovely follies, all ready for harvesting  

Jayne - how you feeling hunni? hope your ohss started to subside so that you can enjoy the rest of you2ww without feeling so poop

Helen and Sweetkitty - how you going with your d/r, had my jab this afternoon, i had a mega fright in the nurses room when i saw the big needle, my heart was pounding and i was sweating and went pale my dh however was   i mean how was i to know it was only the 'draw up needle' and not the jab needle  

Nicki - hope your hanging in in there hun and that you get a bfp on wednesday  

Emily - you know how much i really appreciate all your hard work as our moderator on this thread      now that i'm officially on d/r can i move up the board and join Lou, Fluffy and Kitty    

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all 
Still feeling sick but at least only 4 days left of 2ww...

Jayne


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi all, i am starting dr today, first time ivf, anyone ahead- how long did u down rec b4 baselinescan?  does it take longer to get in sink with recipient? feel a bit confused   anyone help? x


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well

Jayne (xmissnawtyx) - hope you going too crackers with your 2WW!!!!  Glad your symptoms are starting to go away.  Not long to go now (even though the day feels like it takes forever to get to the end) - will keep everything crossed for you.

Lou F - keep your chin up chuck - I know it very small steps but at least they are doing something about the cyst.  Hope the scan next week bring good news and hope   isnt as bad as you think its going to be.

Kelly - good luck with your scan today mate - hope you have BIG FAT follies and lots of them  

 to anyone else I have missed.

 arrived on saturday night for me after no more spotting on Friday and none on saturday all through the day - was just starting to actually believe it might be implanation when WHAM the old   caught me by surprise.  Have had time to get used to it now though and am staying positive about the whole treatment process - it wasnt as bad as I thought it was going to be and am really excited about doing it all again.

Anyway good luck to everyone   - still got to test on wednesday but I do already know that its going to be a negative as the bleeding has been very heavy.  Will let you know the result though.

SOS - I down regged for three weeks as my recipient wasnt ready at her baseline scan - this is my first attempt at IVF so am no expert but I think as long as you are both ready you down reg for two weeks - dont quote me on that though cause I do tend to live in the clouds sometimes.  Good luck though - how was your first injection?

Nicki xx


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi nikki, i had ectopic in aug 2004- both tubes completely blocked- ivf only hope, not doing first inj til 9pm. will be on 2 chat later x


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi SOS - good luck for tonight - I worked myself up about the injections and then found they werent as bad as I thought they were going to be.  I am in the same club as you mate - had two ectopic's and no have no fallopian tubes so IVF is the only way forward for me as well.  Keep us posted - I dont have a computer at home so might not be able to read your post till tomorrow.

Good luck though - take it easy!!!!
Nicki xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi all fuzzier i was the same 1st lot of injections for my iui .. i went all faint and found out it was the drawing up needle.. felt such a plonker lol.. good luck kel on follies .. my dr injections  good still no side effects ..  i just hope its not a fake drug lol .. will find out on mon with scan if its doing ought ..  hope everyone is doing well tx etc .. 
good luck everyone xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Nicki - So sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time, but its great to hear you so positive!!!  I'm sure it can work for you, hopefully the next time will be the one!  

SOS - at my clinic we go on the pill for a bit before you start DR's, you are normally on the DR for a few days before you get period, and then if all is well u can go in and have scan on about day 4 of af, and if your ready you can start stims then.    Having said that for some reason I've been kept on DR's for almost 2 weeks which i think is something to do with my recipient!

I'm fine, totally knackered as were trying to sort out our yard at the moment so we can enjoy summer out there.  DR's are going fine too, no real side effects for me either!  though had a headache a few days back  looking forward to stims now!!!

Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF  Testing 08/04     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Kellydallard ES/IVF Stims 25/03 scan 03/04    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF D/R 14/03 Baseline 10/04     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 26/03    

Sweet Kitty ES/ICSI D/R 27/03    

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04 EC 24/04 ET 27/04    

sos 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring D/R 24/04 EC 22/05    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   follow up appt 07/04 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope that u all had a lovely weekend

Did u all get some  

We did but it was breezy and chilly also

Anyway.......

Nicki so sorry to read about the  sending u a big 

Jayne hope ur holding up ok on the 

Kelly how was the scan today sweetie thinking of u and hope that nasty cold has started working its way outta ur system

Fuzzier, sorry hun i have had  this weekend so havent been as proactive and been spending quality time with my dh  which doesnt happen that often

Hope ur gonna be lucky and not have too many side effects on the prostap!!

SOS hope the injection went ok

Lou i have replied to u elsewhere hope that by next week u get the news that u can start stimming

Kitty and helen hope ur both doing ok

tweetie hope ur ok hun

Love to everyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi everone,  thx nikki and emily jb 4 messages,first inj went ok-much better than i expected!they provionally booked 10/05 for e/c but said it could be week b4? depends n how long need to dr for then getting in sink with recipient i guess? fussier- you seem to be doing it all a lot quicker than me?  have you started dr today 2?-your e/c 24/04? vicmc any news? take care all, sos x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

SOS
i started to downreg on day 1 of cylce baseline scan was booked for day 21 usualy u would move onto stimms and then ec about 10-12 days later, but as u will see doesnt always work out like that i will be downregging for another week due to a cyst, i did mention abount my recipient but was told not too worry as they will work around me.
glad u 1st jab went ok they not bad once u get going
lol
lou xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls.thought i would come in and catch up.

emily-i am fine thanks hunni and getting all excited about starting on the 24th april.fingers crossed this will be the one for me.hows it going for you hunnigot dates yet??lol.xxx.

helen-i am on the pill before i start tx and then take the last one day of d/r jab and then go back 14 days later for d/r scan and then start pill hunni but it isnt cause im waiting for the other lady,so perhaps it is rightbut every clinic is different.goodluck.lol.xxx.

nedwards and sos-i also have had ectopics girls thats why i am on this road aswell.i had four of them and last one lost left tube.the one i have left is where i had first ectopic but had it treated with a drug called methatrexate.but not taking any chances as dr told us it would be 95%chance of ectopic again naturally.goodluck to you both for the future.lol.

im sorry i have missed alot of girls on the personal front and will catch up again soon.lol.xxxx.goodluck to you all.xx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon peeps,

Sorry I have been awol,I haven't been very well at all,started as a cold last week but ended up as flu at the weekend.Didnt even make the pictures sat night  Have hardly eaten anything for 3 days and really didnt think I would make my scan yesterday cos I felt so bad . I am also struggling on the huge belly front,v,v uncomftable!! and to add to all of that I have been an emotional wreck THE JOYS

It seems really weird at the mo,like everyday is a blur,Think it has started to get to Oliver aswell cos we are at the hospital so much and that has been upsetting me cos he isnt toally ready to be told as he wouldnt understand and we dont want to get him excited before we know for sure. Had another scan this morning and have just called for the results,we now have 15 follies      and a few tiddlers.Back again in the morning and it should be the last scan    Stick a fork in me ,im done  

I am really sorry I dont have time for personals today ,It hurts if I sit for too long.will be able to catch up properly v.soon as my brother in law is lending me a lap top.Promise I will keep you up to date,thanks for all your good luck wishes  

You are all in my thoughts as always

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kelly - thats a fab amount of follies....  you should be pleased with that.  I'm sorry you've been feeling so bad, I don't think the drugs help do they!!  I'm lucky in the sense that I don't have to explain anything to ds yet as he's too young to understand and also can't tell tales to people as to where I've been / what I've been up to!  won't be so easy to keep it all secret if I do it when he's too old.

Tweetie - Ohhh  don't u just dread starting the pill  I have more side affects from being on the pill than what I get on the IVF drugs!  If i had the choice between IVF or the pill, IVF would win every time.  24th will soon be here!  

Lou -  so sorry to hear about your cyst!  hope it hurry's up and goes away...  I've always had troubles with cysts on my ovaries, on my first IVF cycle, it seems to dissapear by baseline, just hope it has dissapeared this time too - as I know it was there a few months back.  (it's always my right ovary too for some reason).  Really don't fancy being on DR's for too long as I'm impatient.

Hi SOS - Hope Vicky doesn't mind me saying this, but she got a BFP!!!    (I speak to her on other boards).  I'm sure she'll be along soon to tell us herself her good news...  I'm at the same clinic as her too so just hope they work their magic with me too.

Helen xxx


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well even though I expected it was still disappointed this morning to get a  .  I cant explain how I feel at the moment but completely alone would sum it up I suppose.  Feel very very   at the moment.

Just wanted to take it out on the whole world this morning and the only person  there was DH - I feel so sorry for him he kops everything off me but apart from this site I dont feel like I can talk to anyone about it.  Feeling very sorry for myself today!!!!

I checked my test about five times this morning hoping that the longer I left it the result would change.  Anyway going to phone the hospital this morning and give them the result and hopefully they will discuss with me when we can start again.

Kelly - fab news mate about your follies - hope it all goes ok with EC and you get a good number of eggs.  Hope the soreness goes away soon, its the only real downside isnt it!!!!!!  Keep us posted.

 to everyone else.

Nicki xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

nedwards
am so sorry hun is such a bummer   am sure dh will understand how u are feeling they have big shoulders for a reason !
Hope the clinic say u can start when ever u r ready 
Kelly great news on the follies hope there a good batch of eggs in there for ya
Hemlen ut seems cysts are pretty common have scanned the posts on here just wish i had known i had it b4 then it wouldnt have been such a shock, fingers crossed yours has gone.
Hiya to all    to everyone
lol
Lou xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaaawww Nicki so sorry to hear of your bfn  

Kelly - good luck with your scan this morning hope it's the last one  

Emily - hope you enjoyed your quality time with your dh, i had some with mine yesterday which doesn't happen too often for us either, always seems to be one of us at work the other at home different, days off so i know what you mean. No side effects yet touch wood i won't get any. 

Fluffy - hows d/r going for you hun? how long till baseline for you?

Lou - Hows those headaches? hope they've eased. Sending you lots of    to help shrink that cyst away 

Kitty - at least now i know that the huge needle is for drawing up, my dh is still teasing me about it, at least i have no more jabs now till stimmin   Hows your d/r going?

Sos - hows your d/r going? How you finding the injections? 

Vicky - congrats to you hunni  

Jayne - not long now till test day  , hows the ohss? getting better i hope 

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all
Well i sinned today and tested 3 days early and it was  
I really wish i hadn`t as its made me feel awful...
Gonna just wait till Saturday...keep getting AF pains so that might come before testing..
Can`t wait for it to be over just to get life on track again...

Jayne


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Just a quick one as didnt sleep last night and full of cold just got in from work!!

Nicki so sorry to read your news  to u and dh
I hope that the clinic can help u move forward when u and dh are both ready to go for it again

Jayne ooh   honey pls dont be too disheartened, it may just be too early for it to show up on the peestick darlin    for saturday

Fuzzier u seem a bit like me, prob is my dh works 10 days on 4 days off and most the time he only takes 2 of the 4 days off was lovely to have the "us" time which we so often dont get and must make the most of in the next month!!

Glad u dont have any side effects, i have had a similar injection for something different and i am just starting to get the side effects first hot flush last night first headache yesterday afternoon but not so bad i have to say!

Sos hope all is going ok with the jabbing

Helen hope ur doing ok too hun

Tweetie not long to go hey

Kelly  for EC honey

Vic  on ur 

Lou and kitty hope ur both ok and not going too  yet with the down regging

Love to everyone
Will update list later on!!

Emilyxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

I am so sorry this is quick again but I really cant focus very well,still feeling absolutley pants,just hope it does not effect anything ,got some chocking cold sores too,so attractive at the mo NOT

Scan today shows 16 follies    I am so happy it looks like we can still egg share if all goes to plan 

E/C is this Friday at 9:30  dead nervous,so any tips/advice would be great,will pop on tomorrow.

Love to all and thankyou so much for all the good luck vibes and follie dances,they have deffo worked  

Kelly x

PS-i am so sorry for no personals,Oliver and Michael are off sick too  I do read everything and think about every single one of you all the flippin time  

got to go-coughing fit,sound like a doberman AAARRRFF


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kelly-just want to say great news on the follies hunni.goodluck to you for friday and really hope you get lots of eggies to share.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kelly fab news hope all goes well for friday
Hope u start feeling better soon nothing worse not as if u can take anything either is it
 
All ok here at mo still stabbing away cramps have eased off but (.)(.) still so sore !!
Right must dash have to sort out dinner

lol
Lou xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

im ok with dr fuzz  still got no side effects not even hot flushes  lol .. not long now till scan .. hows everyone else .. .. just a short note but soon log on again .. xx good luck


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls,
i spoke too soon yesterday re; side effects. Came over all funny at work and had to come home and go bed, i'd only been there 35 mins. Got the Mutha of all headaches, trembling/shivery, extremely tired but not sleeping too well (got 3 hours last nite)
Was better this a.m and managed to do my whole shift been painting this p.m and feel like pooh again now so gonna go lie down. Will do personals when i dont feel so pants

Kay


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya girls,

talking of side effects I think i might have had a hot flush earlier!  my face felt very warm and it lasted for about 20 mins or so... ohhhhh don't remember having them before!!!  so hope they start me on stims tomorrow!!! not that I don't like DR's I'm just impatient and want to get going.

Helen xx


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi everyone, not had any hot flushes yet but seem to be having the same side effects asfuzzier am on day 5 of d/r doesn t it get any easier? got a feelling the worst is yet 2 come? has anyone taken anything for headaches?it says in bnf that ibruprofen inhibits aspirin so haven t taken anything, been drinking camomile tea which seems too be easing the stress but the headaches are . good luck kelly, hope everyone else is ok? tlk soon, big hug x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Well E/C was really painfull,I was in tears pretty much from the start,the Consultant kept apologizing bless him.They got 8 eggs,so I am well happy as there was enough to egg share    So I am sitting at home wondering how our 4 precious eggs are doing. When the embryoligyst came to see us later in the afternoon she seemed really happy about the eggs and she was very impressed with Michaels sperm as it has improved loads since the last test which is a big relief.

I have got to call them in the morning to see if they have fertilised,so I will keep you all posted,cant thankyou all enough for your lovely support,you lot are my life line.

Have got my BIL's laptop so I WILL do personals tomorrow

Love to all

Kelly sore belly


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

8 eggs thats great news and great news on hubby.. good luck hun


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All
Tested this morning and as predicted  ...
Its hard as you have a lot of symptoms that are still there but can feel AF coming...
Bit numb at moment...gonna spend some quality time with DH...
Loads of   and   to all of u...

Jayne


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaawww Jayne hunni so sorry,  to you and dh, take care.

Kelly Sore Belly - well done hun, good news about dh's   too, see we told you you had nothing to worry about    Fingers crossed for you hunni

Lou - good luck for Mondays scan hunni

Kitty - you lucky thing, no side effects i'm going through side effect hell

Fluffy - my hot flush if thats what you can call it lasts for an hour, it makes me feel like i've been sunbathing and my cheeks go soooooooooooo rosey. So did you get to start stimms then?

Tweetie - not long till the 24th now hun. It's clear to see from your posts now how positive and excited you are, reminds me of when i was counting down to starting  my tx. Mind you i'm still really positive and excited and i'm gonna stay that way even with the d/r effects i'm having

Emily - my dh and i both work for the same firm, although in different departments. So you'd think they'd be able to arrange something with regards to giving us the same day off.
I obviously didn't have my wooden head (touch wood) on the other day either as i was hit full on by side effects that very afternoon.

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

jayne-i am so sorry for you hunni.you take some time with dh and relax now for abit and then decide where to go from there.i wish you lots of luck for the future hunni.lol.xxx.

kay-yes i am very excited and positive about the next tx hunni and i always seem to pick up the closer i get to it hunni.hope you manage to keep your chin up despite all these horrid side affects you are having.go to sprung miracles there is a message there for you hunni.lol.xx.

kelly-congrats on the 8 eggs hunni thats lovely for you.we only need 6 at our clinic to share so thats plenty for you hunni.hope the call tomorrow brings good news for you.lol.xxx.

sos-you are on sprung miracles arent you??i didnt realise that you were eggsharing hunni.sorry.i will put it on the list.hope your ok hunni.lol.xx.

hello to all those i have missed.i havent got long to wait now 24th will be here in no time at all.it is so exciting.i really hope everyone is ok and that all get good news from their tx in the near future.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I know I havent been on here for ages but I do read everyday about how you are all doing.  We just had some time out after out BFN and I havent really had much to post.

Well we had our follow up appointment yesterday and it didnt go so well.  We can try again but they have used all the sperm they collected from DH.  They didnt get much to begin with so SSR will have to be repeated and we'll have to hope for the best.  Also, the eggs they got from me weren't very good and out of the 7 we kept (as we dontated 7)  only 1 ever had a realistic chance of working (so why they bothered to put 2 back is beyond me!).  And to try again it will cost us £1300.  A huge amount of money to us.  It took us 18 months to save enough for the last go and even then we borrowed some.  So, we came out and had our usual post appointment row!  Had a night with the girls last night and feel calmer this morning.  DH and I are spending the day together and will talk it all through.

Jayne - I'm so sorry.  Its a horrible process.  Take care.  

Kelly - Sorry the ec was so painful but congrats on the eggs.  Lat us know how they get on. xx

sos - the headaches are a nightmare arnt they.  I'm still getting them now and its 3 week after out bfn.  is this normal?

I'll catch up with more of you as I keep posting.  I love reading how everyone is getting on and wish you all luck. 

Tracy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Kellydallard ES/IVF EC 07/04    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF D/R 14/03 Baseline 10/04     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 26/03    

Sweet Kitty ES/ICSI D/R 27/03    

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04 EC 24/04 ET 27/04    

sos 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring D/R 24/04 EC 22/05    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*

[/quote]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope that ur all having a good weekend

Just popping by to say to jayne

so sorry to read ur news my sweet

Thinking of u and ur dh sending u both a gr8 big 

Emilyxxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All
Just want to say thank You to everybody who has sent me kind messages...
I really have felt all your support and i wish everybody all the luck in the world for their cycles...
It will be lovely to see more  ...

Until next time loads of Luv

Jayne


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

jayne-goodluck in the future hunni.i really hope you get your dream soon.lol.xxxx.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya girls,

kelly -  did you get that call  hope all is well and your recovering from EC well

jayne - (((( ))))  sorry it didn't work this time, do keep strong though,  it can happen.

Tracey - sorry to hear about your follow up...  I'm going to have the same problem if this cycle doesn't work, as we need ICSI, I'll have to find over £1100 to go again,  and as it is, weve had to borrow a bit of money for this go...  I mean I know it doesn't sound like a lot of money compared to if we'd have to pay for a whole cycle, but it is a lot for us as well as we literally don't have any disposable income :-(  will have to try and come up with a plan to make that kind of money if need be.

kay - Yes... I am on stims touch wood!  I had my scan and I had a small cyst so they had to doa  blood test to see if it was ok to start stims and after a sleepless night worrying about it, I had a call yesterday to say it's fine to go onto stims!  ohhhh can't believe I'm here!!!    only thing is I've run out of the insulin needles that I use to inject the DR drugs, was hoping I could use my stims needle just just until my clinic sends some more to me by post, think it'll be only 1 day and Im hoping so long as it goes into me it doesnt matter too much!

Helen xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just a quick one,called the clinic today and we have 2 grade 2 embies ready to go back in the morning,then we are going straight to Yorkshire,I will be taking my lap top so will deffo be catching up this week

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly

just popping by to wish u lots of    for ET tomorrow

and lots of  for the 

Helen hope stims are going ok

Lou  for the scan tomorrow

kitty good luck for ur scan also

fuzzier and sos hope that ur doin ok on the d/r

love to everyone i havent mentioned personally

Emilyxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Kelly - Good luck!  get lots of chill out time.

Helen - Thanks for your message.  On top of all of the stress, the financial side is a nightmare.  I'm relieved that we can egg share as it really helps and makes treatment possible, but £1300 is still alot of money to us.  DH has had a look today and we can sell my car and get a cheaper one, then just about have enough money left to have another go.  We have to wait a few weeks cos my car is in the garage being fixed after being broken into.  grrrr.  

Hi to you all, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies sorry for the absence head just not in the right place at mo
Hope u are all well will do personels later on today 
As for me i went for my scan yesterday and the cyst is still there and the lining is still the same even after the HCG jab, they took blood and have now found that i have ovulated so i have to wait for AF to show up so upset cant believe that the drugs just don't seem to be working on day 29 of downregging today !!!! The clinic just seem so blaze about it as well and have said don't worry but i just don't know what will happen will they cancel TX or is something working that i don't know about !!! Just so confused. any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated.
Am off out for the day today cant sit here analysing every twinge will go even more nuts than i am already!!
big hugs to u all
lol
Lou xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

lou f-cant they take it from af now then and start you stimming on day 2 as they did with me last tx when things didnt go well with synarel.it is what i think is called a natural ivf cycle and if your recipient is waiting then she will be able to continue with whatever til your done.i hope they can do something for you soon and so sorry that you are feeling down about it all,i know how you feel hunni.(((hugs)))to you.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Tweetie i dont actually know what they will do am in limbo at the moment wont know anything till AF shows up which is driving me mad, will let u know what is going on as soon as i know.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Lou - they started me stimming even though I had a cyst thing, as apparently my blood test was fine and I've just had my cycle cancelled as my body wasn't shut down properly from the drugs and I was still trying to ovulate naturally!!  :-(  
It's a real pain!  and now I've got to wait till day 21 of my next cycle to start again!  grrrrrrrrr!!  so yes, i know it's a pain, but it's good that they are not starting you off when you aren't ready (like they done with me)... I've asked if they're going to do something different this time but apparently they aren't, they're just going to do the same thing, so now I'm worried that the same will continue to happen on my next go might try and insist nearer the time taht I be given different drugs or something, but speaking to a doctor seems to be practically impossible at my clinic... u have to speak thru the nurses    

Anyway... that's my news!!  can't believe Ive fallen at the first hurdle!!    hope you get more answers!!

Roll on AF!  

Helen xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls hope everyone is fine hows you kelly .. 
hope everyone has a lovely easter .. 
ive started stimms now .. got a few twindges and feeling                   
got my scan on tues morning 7:30am    follies are growing .. 
speak soon luv kitty xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry no time for loads of personals,thinking of you all and promise to catch up now I am back 

Jayne-so sorry about your bfn hunny,cant imagine how you feel right now,here for you whenever you need it 

Emily-could you bump me up to the 2ww section on the list when you get chance  test date is 25th,thanks sweetie!!

Well we have come back a day early from Yorkshire,dont get me wrong its lovely there ,I was just getting so bored and the house we were staying in was a 3 story town house and it felt so cramped. So we are back and unpacked alreday,Michael bless him is knackered after doing all the lifting   ah well

Thanks for all the good luck wishes for e/t,in the end we had 2 grade 2 embies(the other one didnt make it) e/t was really quite painfull,the consultant was lovely,he asked if I had had any surgery on my cervix  so I said no cos I haven't  ,he said it was tricky to get the catheter in so he had to jig around abit and that is what hurt.

Feel really weird at the mo,like it hasn't actually happened I am really bloated and keep getting little sharp pains down below and I am eating like a horse   I am not doing very well in this 2ww though and I am not even half way through yet,I am trying so hard to stay posotive but I am so scared of a negative result.On the other hand I am so relieved that I could share,hust hope it works for both of us   

Anyway thats enough on me,so glad to be back

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
kellydallard 1st ES/IVF  Testing 25/04      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF Stims 18/04 scan 25/04     

Sweetkitty ES/ICSI Stims 13/04 Scan 18/04    

Babywish ES/IVF Stims 19/04     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04 EC 24/04 ET 27/04    

sos 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring D/R 24/04 EC 22/05    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Just popped by to say Good Luck Kelly...I have everything crossed and praying for a  ....
Stay positive....
Feeling a lot better...AF came on Monday which was the heaviest i have had for years...

Loads of luv to every1

Luv
Jayne


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Jayne-thanks for the good luck wishes hunny,sorry af is a bad one,hope your ok sweetie  

Emily-thanks for bumping me up the list sweetie  

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies
well AF arrived today bang on time so booked in for my next scan in the morning hopefully the cyst has gone and the lining is thinner too.Will let u know tomorrow.
Hope everyone had a fab easter
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Kelly hope that the  is going smoothly
Lou  for ur baseline scan tomorrow 

Tweetie, bet ur counting the days now until the 24th!!

Sweetkitty hope that ur scan goes ok tomorrow  

Fuzzier and sos hope that ur down regging is going well

helen hope that ur doing ok

hope our mummies to be are all doing ok

Love to all
Emilyxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Lou-good luck for your scan today sweetie  

Emily-how are you hun

Well I am having a walk into town soon and have to walk past boots and superdrug and my will power is slowly slipping away.I know its was too early but I really dont think I can stop myself from testing,test date seems so far away

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

HIya 
Kelly stay away from the sticks !!!!!    they will get ya !!!
Well cyst has gone lining nice and thin so aslong as bloods are ok i should be having my 1st harpooning tonight at 8pm !!!am dreading it dh is looking forward to it the psycho  
Emily will let u know how i get on so u can move me up the list.
Hiya to everyone will be back later with an update.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lou,

Had to laugh at the harpooning     enjoy the jabs hunny !!!

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Have had call all is well so onwards and upwards as they say !!lol

Lou xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello egg share buddies, sorry i've been awol but i'm back now.

Kelly - got my fingers crossed for you hunni  

Lou - you must be so relieved to have moved on to stimms 

Kitty - hope your scan went well yesterday hunni and that it showed lots of lovely follies  

Sos - hows it going hunni have you finally come through the other side of d/r hell

Tweetie - 5 more days, don't you think it's like being a kid and waiting for xmas all over again the way the excitment grows

Emily - how are you hunni, hope your well.

Had my baseline scan yesterday and i have d/r'd wooooooooohoooooooo. The clinic are seeing my recipient today and if all is well with her i will start stimms tonite, so here i am yet again waiting for the clinic to call. I know i know, they aren't likely to call this early in the morning cos they are closed for a start but i'm so excited i couldn't sleep. Really hoping to get the green light today and as long as i do i will have a scan on Tues 25th and again on Fri 28th with ec in the week of May 1st. Will let you know for defo when i get the call. Back later to update 

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

THIS 2WW IS DRIVING ME BONKERS    

Kay-great news hunny,hope all goes well and you can start stimming    

Lou-yeah,onwards and upwards eh    good luck hunni!!


Loads of love

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Morning
Well 1st harpooning wasnt soo bad i did it in end dh was abit worried incase he hurt me so i had to show him how it is done, he has to do it tonight as it is left hand left cheek !!!!
Kay it looks like we are pretty much at the same stage then as i am also having my next scan Tuesday 25th not sure after that will have to wait and see i guess !! Hope u have had your call from the clinic and it is al ok.
Kelly hold in there not long to go now well ok 6 days seems like a life time away but am sure it will just fly bye !!
lol
Lou xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi there,

How are you all? I've kept away for a little while but I'm happy to say tonight I start Stimms, at last!!
I can see loads has happened, some good , some not so good news.
I wish everyone all the best whichever stages you're all at. Good luck    

xxxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry forgot to add....Emily , how are you ? could you please include me in the lists again?

Thanks very much
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

babywish lovely to see a post from u sweetie

Good news about starting stimming, have added u back into the list 

Fuzzier hope that u get good news from the clinic later, i will update when u post confirmation, hope that all is well tho to start stimming today

Lou hope that dh does the jab ok tonight!!

Tweetie less than a week to go!!

kelly    

Helen hope ur ok hun sorry couldnt chat last night sweetie

Love to all
Emilyxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls hope everyone is well..  day  7 of stimms .. i had my scan on  yesterday all is ok  ive got  11 follies but only 0.8 and 0.6 in size  ive got another scan tomorrow so we will see if they have grown anymore feels like there is something cause got like af cramping pains , and a constant back ache , tummy starting to feel bloated and is growing .. fingers crossed  things go ok .

how you kelly  xxx  emily how you and everyone else .. i hope you all wasnt sick with lots of choccy eggs lol.. i will keep you all posted        to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx kitty


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one,

Babywish-great to have you back hunny,so glad you are finally getting somewhere!!!!Loads of luck 

Kitty-heres hoping for a huge growth spurt for you hunny

kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

kelly sorry to hear that the  is driving u   
Ur on the last leg tho now hey hun   

sweetkitty ....    for some growth spurts to ur follies   

lol no i wasnt sick with all the choccie eggs!!

Normally i get about 4 or 5 this year tho

DH bought me one and ate most of it himself!!

Oh well less weight to shift hey!!  

I am ok thanks for asking well, 2nd af in a month, terrible d/r headaches, only wish i was going on to stim but ho hum i will get there in the end!!

My next monthly injection is on monday, then i only have 4 more to go!! then after that 2 af's and i start on 3rd day of 2nd af!!

Around october we think!


the best things come to those whom wait (so i keep telling myself!!)

Love to all

Emilyxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks kelly      for you hun     xx 
  hi emily  sorry to hear hubby  ate nearly all your egg  ...  
and yes hun you will get there .. 
and yes them who wait  !!!!!!    

 love kitty xxxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

I've been on holiday for a week. Trying to get all of this out of my system and not worked at all but never mind!  Putting our house on the market and also selling my car to pay for next ICSI so lots going on to keep my mind busy.  Waiting for AF.  I had my last AF starting March 16th (during 2ww) and nothing since.  Is that normal?

I'm still reading whats happening to you all.  There are alot of us to do personals to and will get round to it.  just want to pop in and say hi and lots of luck.

Tracy xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
killer jab tonight i thought he had cut my bl**dy leg off will be trying to do them myself from now on !!!
babywish great to see u back  when u back at care next, is so nice to see a fellow care buddy on here are u taking menogon ?
tracy hope u ok and had a fab holiday i hope u sell ya house quick hun
Emily massive hugs to ya
Kitty lots of + vibes that your follies grow 
Kelly hope u have stayed away from the pee sticks
Am off for a drink and then off to bed for me am soo tired and my ass is so sore   !!!!!
massive hugs to u all
lol
Lou xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls
Thanks for all your messages.

Kelly ~ not long till you test. How are you feeling ?      

Lou F ~ I was soo happy to read you D/Red OK & have started Stimms  . Yes I'm also on Menogon ( I now wish I'd paid the extra £250 for Menopur.....   ) OMG how much did the bloody injection hurt!!!!! DP did it for me & must have cut a vein or something coz I bled rather a lot, now I have a bruised & very sore   . My first scan is this Saturday @ 9 am   . No lie-in for me ....

Emily ~ not long till your TX!! can't believe how quickly time's going

Tweetie ~ only 4 days till you start!!!!  

Sweetkitty ~ good luck with Stimms, grow follies grow !!   .

Tracey ~ Good luck with the sale of both your House & car & you get to start TX soon.

Hope we ALL get there very very soon.

Take care

xxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

egg share buddies

Tweetie - t minus 4 days 

Kitty -   vibes to your follies hun

Kelly - hope 2ww doesn't drive you too  

Babywish - nice to see you back posting.   with stimming and for your scan on saturday

Pickle - hope you had a lovely relaxing holiday>hope you get af soon hun, heres a dance to hopefully help bring her on
       

Lou - sorry to hear you have a sore  , i once had iron injections into mine every other day and i thought that was bad, everyday must be a mare for you

Emily - heres hoping your six months flies by for you. you can't stop the clock but you can make it seem as though it's passing more quickly if you are having a good time. apparently if you are enjoying yourself time can feel as though it passing more quickly by about a third i.e 30 mins feels like 20 mins. Unfortunately it works the other way too so if you are unhappy and not enjoying yourself it can makes time feel one third longer i.e. 30 mins feels like 40 mins.(my dh was watching some geeky science programme) so the moral is enjoy yourself as much as you can and october will be here before you know it.

The clinic called yesterday to say my recipient had changed her appt to today, for some reason,however the nurse seemed quite +ve that i will start stimms today so fingers crossed. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Pickle-WOW sounds like you are putting everything into your next go hunny,all the luck in the world to you,its nice to see you back even though I would much prefer you to be on another thread if that sound mad  

Emily-OMG,cant believe how patient you are being,but like you say good things come to those who wait,and they will hunny   

Fuzzier-hope that phone call gets you started on stimms hunny 

Lou-ouch on the jab  must admit I had a few that stung a bit,not nice is it!!

Big hello to everyone who I have missed   

Well I have been pretty posotive until now,just keep getting that sinking feeling down below that af is on her way and I really cant cope with that thought at all.

Just a question!! My clinic want me to take a pee sample in on tues morning but I wont get the results till next day  I have bought a 1st response and wondered if it would be ok to test myself on Sunday? HCG should be well out my system by then shouldnt it??

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

I am so sorry girls but I started to bleed today    went out to the pics with Oli and dh and couldn't even concentrate on the film.Got home and went to loo-more blood.So what did I do next??yup you have guessed it I DID A HPT      I am so sorry but I was just looking for a reassurance if that sounds mad,it was    (only just seen someones post on another thread  about first response being crap) so now my head is in a tizz,just wanna hit the wine bottle and its so hard to keep it together in front of Oli.

Apologies for doing a test,couldnt reason with the good Kelly in my head that all you lovelies had told not to do one.

kelly


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kelly dont give up yet i know it is hard but any clinic would tell ya to wait till test day, have u rang your clinic ?? wish there was something i could say to make it better, it must be so hard to keep your self together infront of Oli.
Stay away from the Wine.
massive hugs
Lou xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Lou,I am gonna call the clinic in the morning,just really feel like its all over though.will keep you posted,thanks again hunny


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls  kelly  kisses / hugs xxxx  

ive been  for another scan today  ive got 33 follies at  the moment , got another scan tomorrow  so we will see when it will be ec ..  fingers crossed i get enough eggs to share ...     to you all ..

let us know what your clinic say to you .. hope the test is wrong .. xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly, hang on in there hun, it's not over yet  

xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Just a quicky to sa hi to you all.

Fuzzier - Thanks for the dance.  It worked!!!  Af arrived yesterday so hopefully on only another couple of cycles and we can get going again.  Dh said hes never seen me so happy to have an AF!!  

Sending you a big hug Kelly. 


sweet kitty - 33 is loads!  you must be ready to burst!!  Good luck!

Hi to everyone else.  Will catch up with you all later.  

Tracy xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Thanks all ssssoo much for your replies,I callaed the clinic this morning and the lovely nurse had a good chat with me,she said ignore the test and throw it away and forget about it.And that the bleeding could be one of the embryos's coming away and that the other one could be fine even with the bleeding.She has said I can take a pee sample in early Sunday and they promise to get me the results the same day. I have been told to rest so thats what I am gonna do.Will kepp you all posted

Love Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kelly see told ya !!!!!!! hang in there and enjoy the rest.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounding better Kelly.  Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.  

Tracy xxx

I should be training for the race for life but would rather have a cup of tea.  Anyone got a good excuse for not going for a run today


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone   gorgelocks on your     
xmissnawtyx great news on your follies   on wednesday 
kelly      tomorrow hun 

i went for another scan yesterday and today ive got 34 follies   very larde but good ..  pos have ec on mon .. waiting for them to call me at 11 ish .. to tell me .
   i dont ohss.. just dont want it ... 

could you all wish it away and it stay at bay  pleaseeeeeeeeeee just  being ahead of the game now ..  wish wish ... love you all  hugs / kisses / squeezes mmm maybe not .. lol .. speak soon .. kitty xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well I have got up this morning and I am bleeding quite abit now and its no longer brown,its red  I called the clinic again who have told me to hang in there and rest and to still take a pee sample in the morning,promised they would get me the results tomorrow too.

I really think its over though and dont want to accept it,I have been so posotive through all this and it has taken so much out of me and I haven't made any plans for if it doesn't work so my head is in a huge mess at the mo. Dont even think we could go again if we wanted to cos we are broke,why is lide so crap??

Kelly x


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi eveyone, just about with the land of the living! coping with head aches sweats and tears! had baseline scan yesterday and everything ok, so i feel a bit less tense and my head aches seem to be better, the clinic sadi the recipient os ok so we are scheduled for e/c 10th may and e/t 12/13th may, i am all armed with menopur stims drugs but not starting til next thurs, got scans booked for days 8 and 12 too, feel like we re getting somewhere now. 
kayhave u got dates for e/c?
kellybe strong try to keep smiling and cuddle oliver lots x  
sweet kitty got everything crossed for u, good luck on mon x  
everyone else hope u are all ok? will try and keep up now i m feeling a bit better x sos x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Kelly I've sent you a PM  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're OK.
xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaww Kelly  

I started stimms on Thursday night was a complete wreck shaking sweaty palms etc but i did it took me ten minutes but got there in the end, last nights jab was a bit better. Got killer headache though and to top it all i've started spotting, i phoned the clinic who said some people sometimes have a breakthrough bleed and that hopefully it should stop but i should carry on jabbing. Scan on wednesday. Sorry for no personals just feel so pooh.

Take care 

Kay


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Oh Kelly - sending you a big hug and thinking about you. 

Kay - Hope you feel better soon.
sos - Glad all is ok with baseline scan.  Milestone!

I'm ok.  Had a good cry about it all.  DH didnt know what to do bless him.  he should do by now cos they are regular enough!  Its a combination of frustration at not being able to start again, the recent BFN, the fact that we are infertile in the first place.  Pretty much everything to be honest.  Then pulled myself together to do some DIY and have a rant at the estate agents for advertising the house with the wrong number of bedrooms!  Grrr.  its only been on the market for a day.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF Stims 18/04 scan 25/04     

Sweetkitty ES/ICSI Stims 13/04 EC 24/04    

Babywish ES/IVF Stims 19/04     

 Fuzzier ES/IVF Stims 20/04 Scan 26/04     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04 Stims 27/04 scan 04/05 and 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 12/13/05    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring D/R 24/04 EC 22/05    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Kelly thinking of u sweetie wishing u so much love and luck for tomorrow   

Sweetkitty  for EC darlin

Lou hope the jabbing is going ok sweetie
goodluck for ur scan on tuesday

Fuzzier fab news on the stimming wont be long until ur 1st stimming scan!

SOS not long til ur stimming now honey    

Babywish how was ur scan honey hope stimming is going ok

Tweetie ur almost there how r u feeling

Tracy hope ur ok sweetie, did u go for ur run

Love to everyone 
Emilyxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks all for the lovely messages,unfortunatley its a   for us,cant deal woth it at the mo  

Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

(((((Kelly)))))

so sorry to read your post, and so sorry also you finding it hard at the moment to deal with...  I'm sure your feel better in time and i hope to see you back here when your ready, ready to 'fight' once more.

you take good care of yourself and your family.

Helen xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

so sorry kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugsssssssssssssssssssss     you look after yourself .. i know you feel cheated we all do when tx dont work .. but try to look after yourself  give oliver lots of kisses and  cuddles , i hope you will be able to try tx again very soon ..  

i think there should be a fundraising thing to go off , so we all can have tx .. as its so  pricey ..  does anyone know if there is any of this happening .. it would help loads of people ... xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

So sorry Kelly.  Its horrible isnt it.  Thinking about you.

Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly

So very sorry honey

My thoughts are with u and DH

Sending u both and oliver a big 

Emilyxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kelly and dh
it takes time but will get there soon enjoy Oliver
lol
Lou xx


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

kelly sending u loads of love and big hugs x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Kelly I've sent you a PM. I'm so sorry hun, really am.

But I also know you'll get there.

xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

So sorry kelly big   to you, your dh and oliver

I'm now signed off by my gp as my side effects have got so bad, the clinic have given me the option to persevere and hope they improve or abandon the cycle, i'm day 5 of stimms     

Sorry no personals just feel soooo pooh

Kay


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls had ec this morning got 21 eggs so happy just hope fert will be good .. was shocked with   back to normal was offered ivf  but chose to stay with icsi ..  if tx dont work then will try ivf if   stays normal  and its free too ..  transfer wed


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all your lovely words at this difficult time,you really dont know how much it means. After waiting by the phone all morning yesterday for the result I had a big cry as soon as I got off the phone,then I text my sis cos I knew she was also climbing the walls,I wasn't up to talking to anyone so I text her and asked her to tell everyone,took the phone off the hook and cried like a baby.Then there was a knock on the door so I ignored it at first until I realised it was my dad,so I let him in and had a good cuddle and a cry    He totally shocked me by saying him and mum are paying for our next go if we want to go again and that really got me going as I know they are not well off  he was adamant about it so that is a huge relief. Its annoying though cos Michaels mum has not been very supportive at all,she would help her daughter or younger son if they needed it but doesnt seem to want to help us and she is rolling in it,she has got 3 houses     hey ho thats life.

I must admit I think I am bottling things up as I havent really had a blow out its really strange,yesterday an hour after the results I was baking cakes and cleaning    and I dont think thats right.

God I have rambled,sorry. Our review appointment is May 9th,so not long to wait.

Sorry for no personals,will catch up soon

Love you all       

Kelly x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not sure what to say Kelly.  I certainly cant make you feel better.  Its lovely to hear from you.  I always think a good cry helps.  Take care and good luck for follow up appointment, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly

I can only imagine what you're going through   . But just to let you know that even though we've never met, we're allways here for each other. 
You have amazing parents & it's lovely to hear how soon you're going to have your next appointment.
Give yourself a little time to grieve, as you'll be back on TX before you know it!.

Take care hun & keep in touch

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks so much for your lovely messages,I am sure it will properly hit me one day when I least expect it,most probabily in public eh??

Daft question but will I be able to share again,I got 8 eggs this time,if I can do you have to have a certain amount of time before treatments? Just wondered if I should have a word with the egg donor manager at our clinic so she can scout around for a recipient 

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies
back from scan and have 12 follies 8mm - 15 mm and lots of little ones so more jabs and then another scan thursday and if still not big enough another Sat then EC mon and then ET wed, atleast i get my birthday off !!!!
Am feeling relieved as was so worried i would have any !!
Kelly am sure u should be able to eggshare again aslong as u had 8 eggs then cant see why not like u said i would give em a call and see what they say. like babywish said your folks are lovley for doing this for you, mine have paid for this go for us we lost my dad in feb     and he had told my mum that he wanted to pay it for us just b4 he died so it felt right to go ahead with it straight away.
babywish hows u hun have im's u back. 
Fuzzier,sweetkitty, pickle_99_uk, emily,sos massive   to u all
right am off have to do housework   ir alteast make it look like i have done it !!!
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Lou glad to hear about the scan, hope them follies grow grow grow!!

 for ur scan on thursday

Sweetkitty  for et tomorrow

Fuzzier hope that the stimming is going ok

Sos not long now til stims

Tweetie hope that the injection went well honey

Babywish how was ur stimming scan 

Kelly thinking of u honey

Helen how r u doing

I have popped a post on about the monthly eggshare chat if u want to add any input then please do!!

Love to everyone

Emilyxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sweetkitty Es/ICSI  Testing 10/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF Stims 18/04 scan 27/04     

Babywish ES/IVF Stims 19/04     

 Fuzzier ES/IVF Stims 20/04 Scan 26/04     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF D/R 03/04 Stims 27/04 scan 04/05 and 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 12/13/05    

tweetie 5th ES/IVF D/R 24/04 EC 22/05     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi everyone

Kelly I'm sure you'll be able to Egg share again as you did get 8 eggs, as for the time between treatments, I think CARE likes to give it 2-3 months between treatments. Why don't you give the clinic a call & talk it over with them? I don't think it would take them long to match you up again.  

Lou ~ that's good news hun. Not long till EC! Are you managing to inject yourself with Menogon?? You brave girl!!!!! Grow follies!!!!   

Sweetkitty ~ that's also lovely news, you must be so excited for ET tomoz. Good luck

Tracey ~ hope you're OK

Tweetie ~ how are you? Not heard from you for a while. Hope you're OK & have started TX.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope you're all OK & TX is going well.

Ohhh I forgot! : my personal update.... Tomorrow I'll be having my 3rd scan, the one on Monday showed 14 follies....growing quite well, plus some other little ones. I got a bit of a shock coz the consultant said they were keeping an eye out as the way my ovaries were responding to the medication (225 iui Menogon) 
were an indication of mild policystic ovaries     I've never been told I had this? My hormone tests showed fine & a previous scan I had a few months ago didn't show this either.... Does anyone know if this is something you could develop as time passes?? Sorry... I'm going off on one now...

Take care
Susana
xxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there girls.sorry it has been such a while since i posted but i have been poorly and wasnt on pooter much.i will do my best to catch up with you all now.

kelly-i am so sorry to hear of your news hunni.in answer to your question about time and eggshare,the clinic i go to i have to wait at least 2 af's before i can go into next cycle.but it doesnt take long to come round hunni.i hope you get your dream soon.lol.xxx.

babywish-hello there.glad to see things are coming along nicely for you.14 follies.thats great.when is ec hunni.goodluck i have my fingers crossed for you.lol.xxx.

emily-hi there hunni.i am fine thanks and hope you are well.lol.xx.

lou-f-nice bunch you have there hunni.hope the next scan shows they have got nice and juicy for ec hunni.how lovely of your dad to say he wanted to do that for you.unfortunately it is such a sad time for you aswell though that he isnt here to see.(((hugs))).goodluck.lol.xx.  

sweetkitty-loadsa eggs hunni welldone.goodluck for ec on weds hunni.let us know how you get on and hope you have a good few to choose from and to freeze.lol.xx.  

fuzzier-i hope you manage to cope with all these terrible side affects and carry on to ec hunni.thinking of you and wishing you all the best hunni.lol.xxx.

sos-hi there.how are your side affects hunni??hope things have calmed down for you aswell hunni.lol.xxx.

hello to all those i have missed and hope that everything is going well for you all.

as for me,well after not being well with a cricked neck and migraines,i managed to get to clinic on monday and have my prostap jab and so now have joined the d/r side of things.getting really excited now at the fact i am back on the journey and hoping and praying that this is the one.i am feeling much better and am now awaiting af who i think is going to turn up at some point today so better be prepared for that.going back on the 9th for baseline scan and then hopefully start stimming and ec scheduled for 22nd may so after the way time has flown by for me to start i am hoping it will continue to go past quickly.well i think that covers everything and hope to chat with you all soon.lol.xxxxx.


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls had et today 2 put back .. out of my 11 i had 7 fert ..  fingers crossed things go well .. so now i will go crazy  with the  ..  i think i go to bed now so tired had no sleep las night .. also need  to eat eat eat starving .. only had biccies this morning at clinic ,,  ok girls  got to go  might be on later depends  how i feel .. good luck everyone .. and kelly its normally 2-3months starting tx again .. its best to rest  hun let your body mend  .. xx 


kitty xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All

Have just had our first appointment at the chiltern yesterday, thought it was a donor egg cycle but turns out it's an egg share one-no difference to us, just a bit confused! Are they the same?? 

Not sure of all the jargons re stimming, dregging etc but start "sniffing" on Sunday until I get AF although we have one huge chance-as they gave me an injection to make me ovulate which will be bang on 10.30pm tonight so huge   in order! DH wanted to give me a cuddle this morning but had to restrain as it always leads to something else 

I am so excited-feel like a young kid again waiting for my birthday pressie  

Not sure if I am on the right board or not, so let me know if am not! Did a few posts on the egg donor board but no-one seems to reply on that one so felt a bit lonely  

Lots of luck to everyone

Larkles
xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya larkles,

This thread is generally used more for the people taht are egg sharing as a doner, if that makes sense,  where as it sounds like you are the recipient.  though your still welcomne to post here if you wanted to..  There is a section somewhere for people using donated eggs...  i'll try and find the link...
A doner egg cycle would be where the woman donating her eggs would donate them all to you, where as your on a egg sharing cycle, you will receive half the eggs of someone who is also having IVF thereselves...
hope this makes sense! 
Best of luck though!  I really do hope you get a BFP...

Helen xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

larkles,

Here's that link for you;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52029.180.html

Helen xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Fluffyhelen for explaining the difference, much appreciated and thanks for the link too

Larkles
x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello
I have put off posting as i am just soooo devastated we went today and a nasty nurse(nurse manager tall gray hair at care ) told us we have only 5 follies that are gonna be big enough    as u  know anything less than 8 i have to donate so this means none for me, she was so matter of fact as though i dont really matter in it aslong as i donate what i have, we could keep them but would have find £2-3000 b4 monday which is just not an option, she didnt even want to give me any more drugs to last me till sat when they will scan me next, anyway after feeling so awful and crying for most of the day i called to speak to my nurse(sue) who was lovley and has said i have to increase my drugs for tonight and tomorrow and will see what happens to the smaller ones, and that i have to stay    which not sure i can after the day i have had.
Please can u all send me some   vibes i reallt need them, am nipping into clinic for more drugs tomorrow well i say nipping only a 100 + mile round  trip   but worth it hopefully.
Will catch up with news later just needed to get this wrote down b4 the tears start again.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Lou,
Im lou too! sorry you are feeling so crappy.  That nurse sounds like a dragon.  I am new to this link, but wanted to reply as we go for our first appointment at Care manchester and I feel for you so much. we will be (hopefully ) doing egg share and i know how hard it must feel to go through all you have and have the possibility of not being able to go any further this time.  Try and keep positive - after all, if it isnt your time this time you will get another chance and getting stressed isnt going to change it.  I am thinking of you and hope that things change over the next few days xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaww lou hunni   that nurse sounded awful heres some     just for you and your follies, grow follies grow

Tweetie - thanks for your good wishes, i've not given up and i'm not going to.

Kitty - fingers crossed for you hunni

Hope everyones doing ok i promise to do more personals on saturday.

Had my scan yesterday and it showed that i have 10 follies and they were all 9.8mm, having 2nd scan tomorrow.

Take care everyone 
Kay x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on and say a big good luck to you Lou.  Sending lots of positive vibes.

I got a message from the clinic today saying they are trying to match me up for our second cycle and wont be long.  

Hi to you all, 

Tracy xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lou.

OH MY GOD,hunny I was so   when I read your post.I must admit I was dreading being told I didnt have enough eggs for sharing,we only just scraped by with 8.

Do clinics differ on their ways of dealing with this then,at ours (Care) if there are not enough eggs to share we have two options,1 is to give the recipient all the eggs and to have a totally free go next time with no sharing,or 2 to keep all the eggs for yourself,if you choose this you dont have to pay any extra they still proceed with the IVF it just means you cant egg share with that clinic again in the future.

Why oh why does it have to be so hard!!

Wish I lived closer so I could give you a big hug and keep you company on your journey,thinking of you loads hunny.

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Awwwww Lou, I've just read your post honey, that's just awful. I know which nurse you mean, she's not the most "people's person" I've ever come across. I'd speak to the Unit manager Charmain.As Kelly says if you have less than 8 eggs, you do have 2 options: 1- keep all the eggs to yourself at NO extra cost to you, but you won't be able to egg share again, or 2- donate all the eggs to your recipient & have 1 free IVF go  yourself next. 
Please don't despair hun, you may just need stimming for longer on a higher dose. Don't let that woman put you off & ask for as many opinions as possible & if you get chance ask to speak to a consultant or the Unit manager. I have everything crossed for you        
I was at CARE this morning. I have another scan tomorrow Saturday @ 11:30. I may even see you!

Kelly ~ how are you doing hun? also thinking of you loads  

Tracy ~ that's really good news! it's coming round so quickly!  

Kitty ~ all the best for these 2 wks hun, losts of    

Tweetie ~ Lovely to hear from you hun, & that you've had your Prostap injection! I hope you feel a bit better soon.

Emily ~ how are you? Not long till your TX comes round!

Well, today I had my 4rth scan, lots of follies on my right ovary, not so many on my left  , don't know why. I feel like a pregnant walrus, my belly's huge!!    . Looks like EC will be Monday, will know for deff tomorrow. Feel a bit better now that the consultant told me I don't have PCO's. Will see what happens.

Hello to everyone else I've missed
Take care
xxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks everyone .. xxx thanks for the positive vibes xxx 
emily could you please change test date you put the wrong date hun my test is 12th may not 10th thanks xx 

im going to go crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
well to start with i have say a big thanks to u all, 
Kelly i dont know where i got my info from !! but after i read your post i called care and spoke to the eggshare co-ordinator she was great she explained all the ins and outs to me and it seems it wont cost me anymore if it comes to me not having enough to share i am gutted all the same she explained my options and has said to wait till my scan tomorrow and then see what happens, i do feel better for speaking to her but still very confused, we had said with this cycle being so hard we wouldnt be going down the route again so it makes it harder to think that if i donate i will have to go again and i just dont feel strong enough, god it is sooo hard to know what to do.
babywish i was there today aswell for about 30 seconds !!! to collect the drugs then back home again, we are there tomorrow at 10.15 i doubt it will be busy so we may  have gone by the time u are there, it would have been nice to have met u aswell u never know tho might see u there i will be the one in orange top and flip flops !!!! I hope your scan goes ok tomorrow if i dont see ya, ec monday tho will deffo see ya as i will be there for EC too !!!!
Will update u all tomorrow.
massive hugs to u all.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi everyone

How are you all?

Lou, I'm glad to hear you got some info from the egg share team, hang on in there hun, by the time Monday arrives you'll have more follies. 
I know what you mean about the TX, it takes it out of you in more ways than one. Even though things have gone better this time round I feel physicaly & emotionaly exhausted. But I also know that no matter what happens, my longing to have a baby is stronger than all the ups & downs put toguether, & that's what'll keep me going. Unfortunately for us, it'll be money that decides how long we can keep on going for...

Well had my final scan today, we were there @ 11:30, & we have EC on Monday. I'll be there @ 08:15 as EC is scheduled for 09:00. Will you be there round that time? we may have rooms next to each other in the ward!!
I'll be thinking of you , grow follies grow!!!    

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home this way

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.pho/topic,56205.0.html

Emilyxx


----------

